# How to STOP leopard geckos breeding



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everybody, i just wanted to know if there was a way to stop leopard geckos breeding, but still keep them in the same viv. 
I would like another gecko, but i only have males and i dont want loads of babies(i cant get another viv either)


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

1) Have only females
2) See 1...


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

So you have two males and one viv? 
Please tell me they are not in the same viv


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Hi everybody, i just wanted to know if there was a way to stop leopard geckos breeding, but still keep them in the same viv.
> I would like another gecko, but i only have males and i dont want loads of babies(i cant get another viv either)


if you keep a male and female in the same viv then you are gonna get babies at some point plus the fact it isnt recomended to keep them together all the time as the male will harass the female to mate constantly which could result in a dead female worst case scenario.

plus any new comers to your collection will need quarentined some a seperate setup would be need anyway.

you could use a faunarium but im unsure weather they would be big enough for and adult leo.: victory:


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

split the viv in half if it big enough.....or see above lol


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> So you have two males and one viv?
> Please tell me they are not in the same viv


 ye that exactly what i thought if you do get them seperated now


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Tell him to tell the female she has a big bum :whistling2:
Usually stops me getting any lol


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

C4RL said:


> Tell him to tell the female she has a big bum :whistling2:
> Usually stops me getting any lol


 unless he has fantasys..... back to the original question


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

No i have a 2 foot viv with one male leopard gecko 
And a 3 foot viv with another male gecko, Would i be able to split the 3 foot viv until it is not breeding season?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

leopard geckos will breed all year round they dont have a set breeding season


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> No i have a 2 foot viv with one male leopard gecko
> And a 3 foot viv with another male gecko, Would i be able to split the 3 foot viv until it is not breeding season?


 i think it will be too small


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

if you can't get another viv could get a RUB, if you keep 2 leos together regardless of sex there will always be one who eats more than the other, that's why i now keep mine individually x


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

You could just sell the viv's and make a rack then you can keep as many leopard geckos as you like.


----------

